# Few Pieces of Mesquite



## Dane Fuller (Mar 10, 2012)

We have a lot of mesquite around here. Unfortunately, most of it has a bad case of wind shake, so big chunks are pretty rare. Everything is 4 1/2" wide or less and no taller than 2 1/2". They're finished with either antique oil or lacquer.... Moderators, if these are too big, let me know and I'll resize or just delete and I'll know next time...:i_dunno:
http://i81.Rule #2/albums/j205/beaudog38/DSC02259.jpg

http://i81.Rule #2/albums/j205/beaudog38/DSC02271.jpg

http://i81.Rule #2/albums/j205/beaudog38/2ndHF5.jpg

http://i81.Rule #2/albums/j205/beaudog38/2ndHF10.jpg

http://i81.Rule #2/albums/j205/beaudog38/3rdHF8.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2012)

Dane, most of our skeet has shake too. Mesquite grows mostly out in the open not in dense woods, so it gets blown all over the place. Some regio ns in the SW where it grows, don't get near the frequent strong winds that we get so there's where you can find larger trees with little or no shake, but as a species it's still very prone to shake because of the oils and now I am just making up stuff but it sounds good.  Honestly that is my understanding of it. 


Those are just absolutely very pretty pieces. I especially like the second piece. Thanks for showing us and the pics are just the right size. I wish I could take pictures like that. I used to be able to when I had a good camera (stolen) what camera do you have?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Dane, most of our skeet has shake too. Mesquite grows mostly out in the open not in dense woods, so it gets blown all over the place. Some regio ns in the SW where it grows, don't get near the frequent strong winds that we get so there's where you can find larger trees with little or no shake, but as a species it's still very prone to shake because of the oils and now I am just making up stuff but it sounds good.  Honestly that is my understanding of it.
> 
> 
> Those are just absolutely very pretty pieces. I especially like the second piece. Thanks for showing us and the pics are just the right size. I wish I could take pictures like that. I used to be able to when I had a good camera (stolen) what camera do you have?



Thanks for the kind words, Kevin.
I never knew the wind blew around here until one day it stopped and I fell down... We've got a lot of bodark (ain't even gonna try to spell it right), china berry and hackberry in all the shelter belts. Most of my running buddies are farmers and ranchers so I have access to quite a bit of it. I'm just too busy to get out and cut wood.
My camera is an older Sony Cybershot. It's only 6 megapixels. I just use a makeshift light tent and a tripod with the camera set to macro & on autopilot.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> ...
> My camera is an older Sony Cybershot. It's only 6 megapixels. I just use a makeshift light tent and a tripod with the camera set to macro & on autopilot.



I can't believe you said that. I've had probably 15 camera's in the past 8 years - no fish stories there - but the one I was referring to was the Sony Cybershot that got stolen when we were on a long weekend excursion in '05 I think it was. Don't want to turn your thread into a camera discussion sorry about that. I'll start a new thread later in appropriate section - but thanks for the encouragment because refurbished Cybershots are *very* affordable. the model we had with accessories and wide angle and macro lens was $1000 now most older refurb'd Cybers can be had for $~150 - $400. Anyway like I said no derail meant . . . . .


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 10, 2012)

No worries on the derailment. I enjoy a little thread drift... I learned about taking macro shots when I started photographing the flies I tied. A tripod & a light tent of of some sort is a must. I've never bothered to learn about shutter speeds & white balance. The little sony takes care of it good enough for me.



bigcouger said:


> :morning2::no dice. more please::no dice. more please: Beautiful work there love the hollow vessel :morning1:, I can learn from you love the work
> Roy



Thanks for the kind words, Roy. I do indeed love to turn wood. It has actually made my fishing take a back seat and I NEVER thought anything could do that.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2012)

Looking good, Dane! That 2nd one steals the show for me!

On the topic of cameras… The new iPhone has an 8MP camera in it, and I've been using it lately. With a tent and decent photo editing, I can't tell much difference from a regular camera.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, Keller. I never could bring myself to lose the finial on the last one.

Man, I don't know a thing about cell phones. We just got upgraded from tin cans & strings around here.


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the looks of the bowl the best. However doing a hollow vessel is really a challenge to master!


----------



## CodyS (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## txpaulie (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice turnings Dane!

They're an inspiration to us noobs!

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2012)

Really cool turnings! I like the second one too, it almost looks like stone. I like the bottom one also, I got a thing for finials, makes things look artsy fartsy.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words, folks. I'm in the process of gathering up the stuff to build an articulated hollowing rig and then I'm gonna tackle that fine FBE I just got from Kevin!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, folks. I'm in the process of gathering up the stuff to build an articulated hollowing rig and then I'm gonna tackle that fine FBE I just got from Kevin!


OH be sure to post some pics of that hollowing rig! I have had some ideas floating around with the other debris in my head for the same.


----------

